
Creating 7 web apps in 7 days with Django - nreece
http://www.7days7apps.com/
======
stillmotion
Done before, but with other languages. I hate pride coding.

~~~
shabda
I have heard of anappaday.com, what are the others?

------
michaelneale
why not one app I would possibly want to use? Whats with all the rush?

~~~
shabda
proving a point :)

------
atlacatl
A complete add would be better. More != Better.

------
derefr
Okay, I wasn't going to mention it before because it only seemed to cover the
ejecta (no pun intended) of a certain web phenomenon, but now it's getting
ridiculous.

 _N Xs M Y(s)_ is now a snowclone.

------
curi
I don't think the apps are exactly done. I looked through the source code a
little, and saw a (rather amusing) todo note.

    
    
      def htmlize(text, language):
          from pygments import highlight
          from pygments.formatters import HtmlFormatter as Formatter
          if language == 'Python':    
              from pygments.lexers import PythonLexer as Lexer
          elif language == 'Perl':
              from pygments.lexers import PerlLexer as Lexer
          elif language == 'Ruby':
              from pygments.lexers import RubyLexer as Lexer
          elif language == 'PythonConsole':
              from pygments.lexers import PythonConsoleLexer as Lexer
          elif language == 'PythonTraceback':
              from pygments.lexers import PythonTracebackLexer as Lexer
          elif language == 'RubyConsole':
              from pygments.lexers import RubyConsoleLexer as Lexer
          elif language == 'HtmlDjango':
              from pygments.lexers import HtmlDjangoLexer as Lexer
          elif language == 'Html':
              from pygments.lexers import HtmlLexer as Lexer
          else:
              from pygments.lexers import TextLexer as Lexer
          """
          Todo: I cant get this to work.
          lang_lexer = str(language + 'Lexer')
          Lexer = __import__('pygments.lexers', globals(), locals(), [lang_lexer, ])
          Or
          from pygments.lexers import get_lexer_by_name
          Lexer = get_lexer_by_name(language.lower())
          """
          htmld = highlight(text, Lexer(), Formatter(linenos='table'))
          return htmld

